

Facebook speeds PHP development again with HipHop VM - tilt
http://gigaom.com/cloud/facebook-speeds-php-development-with-hiphop-vm/

======
resnamen
For some reason I thought they were transitioning off of PHP. Guess I heard
wrong.

------
studio816
Shouldn't the title read "Facebook speeds PHP execution..."?

~~~
veyron
FTA:

“For perspective on why this matters, consider that many Facebook engineers
spend their days developing PHP code in an endless edit-reload-debug cycle,”
Evans said. ”The difference between 8-second and 5-second reloads due to
switching from hphpi to the hhvm interpreter makes a big difference to
productivity, and this improvement will be even more dramatic once we enable
the translator.”

